# Best multitool?



## GrayM (Apr 4, 2010)

What make/model of multitool do y'all use or suggest?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Other than the Klein 10-in-1 screwdriver (which I maintain is actually 12-in-1), I don't like multi-tools. Generally speaking, a tool designed to perform multiple functions doesn't perform any of the functions as well as a single function tool.


----------



## jayweitekamp (Aug 6, 2008)

txgencon said:


> Other than the Klein 10-in-1 screwdriver (which I maintain is actually 12-in-1), I don't like multi-tools. Generally speaking, a tool designed to perform multiple functions doesn't perform any of the functions as well as a single function tool.


You have to be joking right? The Multi tool has been an invaluable asset to my tool collection. I personally use the bosch and it is probably to most used tool in my truck.


----------



## GrayM (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess I should have been more specific. I was refering to a Leatherman type multitool rather than an osilating tool. I do agree though...those things are awesome.

I also feel like the leatherman (or whatever I end up getting) will improve my efficiency too. It sucks having to craw out of the back of a cawlspace or attic to grab a screw driver or pair of pliers.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, you're talking about an oscillating tool. I have a Fein MultiMaster FMM 250Q Top. Awesome tool. I though you were talking about ...


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I found a leather man wave in the middle of the road a few years ago. I carried it around for a month or so, but it lives with my fishing stuff now. I just don't see any real use for them.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I was shopping today for one. My old Dewakt fell to his death. This is worth waiting for a couple weeks. 
https://www.festoolusa.com/power-to.../oscillating-multi-tool-vecturo-os-400-563006

Watch the video to get the full effect.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

The black leatherman skeletool gets my vote. I kept it clipped to the edge of my pants pocket and always had it on me. That is until I dropped it on the big rocks of the jetty at night.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

There's crazyness goin on here!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:



__________
Mike


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

I always carry a Leatherman wave in my pocket. Its my go to tool for removing splinters, cutting open boxes, stripping wire, breaking nails, and screwdriver when my standard one is too long, or too far away.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I always have a leatherman. Cant stand not having it on me. I just got the leatherman super tool at west marine on clearance for $48 with a small tool scissor and leather case with button instead of fabric and velcro.

I used the wave for years but it didnt seem beefy enough. The one I have now is bigger, case is better but it doesn't have scissors in it which I don't know how I feel about yet. The small scissors that are on my keychain that came with it are better then the one that come in the tool though so it might be better hands down.

I bought 2 because of price, check to see if West Marine has any more of these on sale like that, its more than 50% off when you factor in both tools.

Once again, I can't stand not having some type of knife, leatherman just made sense since I always have a belt.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> I was shopping today for one. My old Dewakt fell to his death. This is worth waiting for a couple weeks.
> https://www.festoolusa.com/power-to.../oscillating-multi-tool-vecturo-os-400-563006
> 
> Watch the video to get the full effect.


This is one spot where I don't think I will be going with the Festool. My Rigid works just fine.

As for mulit-tools, wait, what were we talking about? :blink:

Anyway, I have an old Stanley that came with a knife years ago. It has saved my butt many times, and pulled some really good nose hairs as well.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have Leatherman Waves in my truck, shop, Jeep, boat & desk.

Very handy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've carried a Leatherman for about 25 years, give or take. Can't remember the last time I left it at home.

Some models are overkill for me, but I won't have one without a file. Currently using a Blast.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Always carry my Leatherman Super Tool 300 on me. Had this one for 2 years now. Very handy. Throws my equilibrium off if I don't have it on my belt.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> I was shopping today for one. My old Dewakt fell to his death. This is worth waiting for a couple weeks.
> https://www.festoolusa.com/power-to.../oscillating-multi-tool-vecturo-os-400-563006
> 
> Watch the video to get the full effect.












Sorry. But a Fein (the originator) at 1/2 the price is MORE then adequate. 

I love Festool, but 425$, people should line up for the green board stretcher coming out Summer '15. It's _only _$795 USD.

EDIT: Drum roll...................... but it's a system....


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

maxwage said:


> Sorry. But a Fein (the originator) at 1/2 the price is MORE then adequate.
> 
> I love Festool, but 425$, people should line up for the green board stretcher coming out Summer '15. It's _only _$795 USD.
> 
> EDIT: Drum roll...................... but it's a system....


That's a 3.3 amp tool. Compare it to the 3.3 amp Fein supercut for pricing and let me know what you think.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a bargain then!


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

Leatherman surge in my framing pouch, leatherman wave in finishing bag, victorinox swisstool outside of work


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I used to carry a leatherman wave. The blade was the most used item. Now i just carry a utility knife at all times in my side jean pocket. This has got me thinking about going back to the wave but I really like having a knife with blades that can be changed and abused.


----------

